# Willing to travel to KY, WV and TN



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Cincinnati company willing to send one truck to the Kentucky, West Virginia or TN area. Can put 2 workers + me on board. Truck that would be sent is a 2001 Ford F-350 4x4 with a 8ft Boss V-plow and SnowEx hitch mounted spreader. Can also bring 1 skid of salt and snow blower. I have 8 years of commercial snow removal experience. I have workers comp and liability insurance here in Ohio.


----------

